# John Deer RX75



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Picked this little bad boy up this weekend from a friend... Needs a little cleaning up but in great shape for its age. Anyone know what kind of motor are in them? He said he thought it was a Kawi motor...


I need to do a few little things like change the oil/filter, new fuel filter, new air filter (which I found online) new spark plug, but wouldnt mind having a book to go with it but dern books are $45... If anyone has one in PDF format or a way to scan some of the pages about changing out fluids/filters for me that would be cool.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Needs some laws on it P.



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. well I am probably going to have to put tires on it. They look a little old but im hoping they will at least get me through this cutting season w/ just some fixaflat and fresh air.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

need to add it to your signature


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/118247026-john-deere-rx63-rx73-rx75-sx75-rx95

tradebit -service repair manual $9.99...

is that what your looking for??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah but I Was hoping for a free one.. haha.. All I need to know is how much oil it takes. And some info about the oil filter and fuel filter. Guess I'll just break down and call the local mower shop and ask them if they can tell me...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

wish i had one, i would send it to ya in a pdf...sorry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well Steve managed to help me find one. It's pretty basic but I found several things I needed to know.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't tell by the pic, but I do know Deere has used Kawi motors in the past.. my 2 yr old Deere has a Kawasaki twin in it.

But it's pretty easy to tell the motor brand on mine.. it clearly says "Kawasaki" on the motor...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well pretty much everything I Read says they have kawi 9-horse motor in them. And the manual says kawi... I just need to change the oil in it and get out and try it out. Mow down some of these dang weeds that thing is ok to grow in february.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Jon.....no post count, but been here since oct 2011? Doesnt look right, yet is a paying member?

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got it thanks filthy. Closing this thread too. Forgot it was out here.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Aight, I started to get him, but didnt make since why he was a subscriber. My second thought was he was downloading our stuff and selling it elsewhere due to what was in his signature. Figured i'd let the boss handle it lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

